# Philippe Verdelotcruelly underrated Franco-flemish composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased the album by ricercare, pure magic, one of the most melodic composer of his era, than i bought also Verdelot madrigal for a tudor king.
I have one more by marco longhini and deliciea mussica.

AAll i can says is , he remind mmmmmmmme of Arcadelt, foor his elegant song, the music is refined ,interresting,, enchanting.


He a composer not to be missed...


----------

